# Electric Connection to Trailer



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Hmmm....going to need to figure out what the trigger wire it to activate the camera and hook that to a switched voltage that you can put on the dash.


----------



## WhatRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the problem may be when you put the shifter into reverse, you could have multiple contacts that operate the rear camera...example, one contact for the rear camera and another for the dash screen...Im sure if you went to an alarm and stereo place they could give you a quick answer..


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have them switch the power wire from the reverse lights to the tail lights. So you just need your lights on for the camera to work.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Depending on your wiring harness there might be a hot (unswitched) power lead. Otherwise the taillight power might be your best bet. The trouble with newer vehicles that use body control modules and CANBUS wiring, modifications can get tricky.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

normans4412 said:


> I drive a '15 Silverado diesel and pull a large travel trailer. I have installed a camera on the back of the trailer with a monitor in the console. The camera is activated through the trailer plug when the reverse lights come on. I want to add a switch in the cab to turn on the camera manually (not just when in reverse). How can I do this without activating the backup lights when I manually start the camera?


Slip a diode into the activate wire between the reverse light and the monitor. Then use a switch to supply power to the activate wire (A diode is kind of a one way valve for electricity. Power will flow one way but not the other). The diode will allow power as normal to flow from the reverse light to the monitor and activate in reverse, but will not allow power from your manual switch to flow back into the reverse lights.









You may want an in dash dvd player (no joke). They accept input from a rear view camera and it's nicer because of the increased screen size. And some of them (like the Pioneer i have) have a rear view switch built right into them so you can turn the cam on any time... not just in reverse. I pull trailers too and the cams are really nice to keep an eye on the hitch and other things.


----------



## carmusic (Oct 11, 2011)

modify the 7 pin trailer plug wiring (pin 4) so it doesnt have constant 12v, but a switched 12v unless you always need 12v at your trailer


----------

